# That which is not seen...



## FreeBIE (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I've been wondering for quite some time now if messages during boot is logged anywhere else than in dmesg? Only parts of what you can see during boot makes it into /var/run/dmesg.boot and it would be great if one could review any errors after logon.

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## icer (Mar 19, 2009)

/var/log/messages


----------



## FreeBIE (Mar 19, 2009)

Totally missed that one. Thanks!


----------



## anomie (Mar 19, 2009)

Check also `% dmesg -a | less` to see boot-time chatter from rc scripts.


----------



## benkelly76 (Mar 19, 2009)

Also check out these lines in /etc/syslog.conf:

  # uncomment this to log all writes to /dev/console to /var/log/console.log
  #console.info                                   /var/log/console.log


----------

